# First blood draw! Update!!



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I did my first ever blood draw on my 4 does plus 3 new does that I just bought! I was only able to get blood on 6 for the does, the one I couldn’t find a vein to save my life. Otherwise it went great for my first time doing it. We should know by Friday how many does are expecting! If they are all bred I will have kids end of December- first of March!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Exciting!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bravo! This is a skill that I REALLY need to master and haven't attempted yet. I keep paying the vet which is not sustainable!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> I did my first ever blood draw on my 4 does plus 3 new does that I just bought! I was only able to get blood on 6 for the does, the one I couldn't find a vein to save my life. Otherwise it went great for my first time doing it. We should know by Friday how many does are expecting! If they are all bred I will have kids end of December- first of March!


Very impressed


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you! Im very proud of myself, my husband didn’t think we would get it done.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesome! We've been doing it for a short bit. Once you just do it, it's not so bad. It just SOUNDS like it's hard and squeamish. We did draws today on 3, only one gave us issues and we just had to hold her a certain way to get it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Don’t you love being able to pull blood, whenever needed? It’s a great skill! I particularly love the fitting headpiece from premier 1 to restrain the goat. I just recently pulled blood on 20 does in less than an hour. The hardest part was pulling the unruly dry yearlings up onto the stand (rofl)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! You will be so happy to be able to do it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job! It took me years to finally get the guts to just go out and learn how to draw blood. Now I don’t know why I was so scared to try it lol. But still there’s a few that give me a run for my money on finding those dang veins.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good job!! I recently learned how to do it as well. I have never been so happy to see blood in my life lol very exciting moment here!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hillsideboers said:


> Thank you! Im very proud of myself, my husband didn't think we would get it done.


Maybe this is a job for women?
:hide:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: No, it is for anyone who is brave.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

How is it usually drawn? I’ve never seen it done. Are those the vacuum vials like they use on humans or do you have to draw it into a syringe and inject it into the vial?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bekscott (Sep 30, 2016)

Hillsideboers said:


> I did my first ever blood draw on my 4 does plus 3 new does that I just bought! I was only able to get blood on 6 for the does, the one I couldn't find a vein to save my life. Otherwise it went great for my first time doing it. We should know by Friday how many does are expecting! If they are all bred I will have kids end of December- first of March!


Congratulations!! Still trying to work up the nerve.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Update- tested 6, 3 came back bred, 1 recheck and 2 open. One of the opens I’m concerned about because she ran with the buck 6 weeks after she bred and never came back in, he had a marker one. 

when should I retest, my retester? She came back at .207 and bred is .21 or more.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

If it were m, I'd retest her. 
You can are able to pull the blood yourself, and it's only a few dollars to do the test (I pay $2.75/test). Why not?  

Congrats on bred does!

We are facing a tough decision here, we have a "doe" who has not settled and has been acting like a buck since rut hit. "She" is going for slaughter soon


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If it were m, I'd retest her.
> You can are able to pull the blood yourself, and it's only a few dollars to do the test (I pay $2.75/test). Why not?
> 
> Congrats on bred does!
> ...


Should I retest right away? Or wait? It will be 1 week one Sunday.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If it were m, I'd retest her.
> You can are able to pull the blood yourself, and it's only a few dollars to do the test (I pay $2.75/test). Why not?
> 
> Congrats on bred does!
> ...


Oh no. . If you are not lookin for perfect cuts... paul might could be persuaded to save you the dollars....

Where do you send yours to? I am gonna do jade soon... if i do not see her cycle. . Just cause i can lol!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Where do you send yours to? I am gonna do jade soon... if i do not see her cycle. . Just cause i can lol!


You nut! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)

I think this doe is a HeShe.... Something isn't right there. "She" thinks she's a buck!

Thanks for the offer. :hug::hug:We take them over to Siler City. I'll keep in touch. I've butchered before, but I don't know that I can be around this one. I was so darn excited for this doe too


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Hillsideboers said:


> Should I retest right away? Or wait? It will be 1 week one Sunday.


How many days bred is she?

I've never had to re-test. Maybe 10 days?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> You nut! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)
> 
> I think this doe is a HeShe.... Something isn't right there. "She" thinks she's a buck!
> 
> Thanks for the offer. :hug::hug:We take them over to Siler City. I'll keep in touch. I've butchered before, but I don't know that I can be around this one. I was so darn excited for this doe too


I KNOW how you love yours and it makes me sad for you to have to do this too. .

I wish chautreys (i pretty sure i botched the spellin here lol) did pig! We like them much better than piedmont. We are takin one or two pigs to be done so we can sell it... one whole for sausage and one in cuts. Even though i completely understand why they do not i can still pout lol! Try eatin at chris's drive in... omg yum! It is not far from chau at all. They are a eenie burger joint. They do breakfast too i think.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> How many days bred is she?
> 
> I've never had to re-test. Maybe 10 days?


See that's where I'm thinking she's open? Or something is wrong? I bought her bred supposedly due in Jan and with her number being .207 I'm think she isn't bred. My girls that's are dues feb/March are .500+. I think I'll still retest since she is borderline but I'm guessing she's open.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A he/she? You mean a hermaphrodite? If it is a true one, there will most probably be fluid from her end. But, I have hade a small number of bisexual does, who were good mums, only they took part in the "dance" when another doe was in heat.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Maybe this is a job for women?
> :hide:


LOL! I must differ....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hillsideboers said:


> Should I retest right away? Or wait? It will be 1 week one Sunday.


How far along was she when you pulled blood? Was it a guarantee on your breeding date? I'd wait at least a couple weeks.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> How far along was she when you pulled blood? Was it a guarantee on your breeding date? I'd wait at least a couple weeks.


She was bred 8/6 and we were told they pulled the buck a month later and they never said they never saw her come back in heat. So if that's the date she should be due 1/3. She should be almost 4 months bred she has a big belly and looks bred but shes a mature doe and it's hard to tell from her utter if she's starting to bag or not.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just because they saw a breeding on 8/6. Doesn't mean it took. Just because they didn't see her in heat again, doesn't mean she didn't. The buck could have gotten her pregnant on the last day he was in. You don't have a due date, you have a due range. I would wait at least a couple weeks and retest.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I


ksalvagno said:


> Just because they saw a breeding on 8/6. Doesn't mean it took. Just because they didn't see her in heat again, doesn't mean she didn't. The buck could have gotten her pregnant on the last day he was in. You don't have a due date, you have a due range. I would wait at least a couple weeks and retest.


ill definitely retest in a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I KNOW how you love yours and it makes me sad for you to have to do this too. .
> 
> I wish chautreys (i pretty sure i botched the spellin here lol) did pig! We like them much better than piedmont. We are takin one or two pigs to be done so we can sell it... one whole for sausage and one in cuts. Even though i completely understand why they do not i can still pout lol! Try eatin at chris's drive in... omg yum! It is not far from chau at all. They are a eenie burger joint. They do breakfast too i think.


We've been happy with them too! I've been wanting to try Chris's 



Trollmor said:


> A he/she? You mean a hermaphrodite? If it is a true one, there will most probably be fluid from her end. But, I have hade a small number of bisexual does, who were good mums, only they took part in the "dance" when another doe was in heat.


Unfortunately this doe is full on "bucky". As in, she went into "rut". Paces the fence constantly (to try and get other does in season), she blubbers and paws are everything like a buck, she's even tried to jump/mount ME  She lived with the same does for months, but is now separate as when rut hit, she started chasing and mounting ALL the does. She lost some weight too.
Whenever I need to tell if anyone is in heat, I just let her out and she chases the doe down. Heck, she even hollers like a buck, throws her feed around while eating. I've never seen anything like it! We tried to get her bred, the buck mounted her (but he'll jump anything) and she has just never settled and at this point she's dangerous to our other goats. Are you talking about a discharge? She does seem to have some staining back there.... never seen her in a good heat either.



Hillsideboers said:


> I
> 
> ill definitely retest in a few weeks. Thanks!


Sorry for the hijack :hide:
Definitely do the re-test! Let us know the results too  I sure hope she is indeed bred.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If it were m, I'd retest her.
> You can are able to pull the blood yourself, and it's only a few dollars to do the test (I pay $2.75/test). Why not?
> 
> Congrats on bred does!
> ...


Where on earth are you finding test kits that cheap, or are you breaking it down when you buy in HUGE volume?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> Where on earth are you finding test kits that cheap, or are you breaking it down when you buy in HUGE volume?


Here's the form for the lab in PA. This is who we use for pregnancy testing.
https://precisiond.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/submit-form-sheep-goat-CAE-3.pdf

Their CAE isn't bad either, but we have a really good state lab (NC). Their CAE and Johnes test are $1.65 each (I can't remember if they charge a setup fee, if so it's not much). For out of state the fee is doubled, but really it isn't bad!


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Here's the form for the lab in PA. This is who we use for pregnancy testing.
> https://precisiond.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/submit-form-sheep-goat-CAE-3.pdf
> 
> Their CAE isn't bad either, but we have a really good state lab (NC). Their CAE and Johnes test are $1.65 each (I can't remember if they charge a setup fee, if so it's not much). For out of state the fee is doubled, but really it isn't bad!


 Wow, that is a good price. My state lab (UW-Madison) costs something like $10 for Johnes and $6 for CAE.


----------

